# Sweet Itch



## Paddypaws22 (Jan 13, 2011)

Any good tips for preventing/treating sweet itch???


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

A Boett rug is a must 

Have also heard marmite is good too.
Dodson & Horrell do an 'itch free' supplement there is also neem oil, aloe vera gel, camrosa & Benzyl Benzoate.

What may work for one horse may not work for another.

XxX


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

My friend has a horse with sweet itch.

She doesn't turn him out untill about 11 each day in the summer and brings him in before dusk. As this is when most midges are out and about. She also has a special rug which works a treat, and it also keeps him cool. Plus she uses plenty repellant, Avon skin so soft the green one works like a dream. She also keeps his mane short so it's easy to care for and washes the mane and tail with repellent shampoo each week.

If your field is near a river, change paddoks as the water attracts the midges.

I hope this info is some help.:001_smile:


----------



## majca1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feed Brewers Yeast every 24 hours all year - 25g a day for every 450kg of horse. Persevere for at least a year (it is not an instant fix but will start to help straight away). I think it is the vitamin B3 in it that is the active ingredient. Marmite, Linseed oil all sources of B3 and Cavalesse(virtually 99% B3). Shampoo affected and previously affected areas with surgical shampoo. Apply Nettex Itch Stop salve to affected and previously affected areas twice a week all through the sweet itch season. It can be applied to broken skin. 
DO NOT FEED GARLIC.


----------



## XsugarstarX (Apr 15, 2011)

Fly repelent and feed garlic since flies dont like garlic. It my be useful to invest in a fly rug or fly mask for in the field/riding.


----------

